# Dikhololo Devalued By RCI ??



## custcarcen (Feb 12, 2017)

I used the RCI points calculator today to see what my Dik week will convert to this year in TPUs and was shocked to see a drop of 8 points. Has anyone else checked their 2018 weeks ?


----------



## custcarcen (Feb 21, 2017)

custcarcen said:


> I used the RCI points calculator today to see what my Dik week will convert to this year in TPUs and was shocked to see a drop of 8 points. Has anyone else checked their 2018 weeks ?



OOPS ! Now the value has increased. I suspect i keyed in the wrong info originally. Whew !


----------



## JackieD (Mar 5, 2017)

Have you paid your maintenance fees and deposited your week yet?  Do you have a fixed or floating week? I'm just curious what your TPU's ended up being.  I have to do the same but I have a red flexi so I won't know the week selected until I pay.


----------

